# Spam



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What you said is true...”. Times may have changed as my story is old, but unique 
how we get accustomed to what we eat when growing up”

Like my son says..”I thought all Moms could cook - until I got Married!” :biggrin2:

Good thing he married such an easy going adorable sweet woman.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Down deep I'm one of the "fallout shelter, survival" type of people. I don't have a shelter but do try to maintain a food stock to be able to feed myself and some family for a couple of weeks. Beyond a couple of weeks we are in a lot of trouble.
> Part of my stock is products with a long shelf life, but even with that they all will need to be rotated at some point, today was time to move out the spam.
> 
> Been many years since mom and dad served me spam so wasn't sure what to expect, plus the "best by" date is 9/17. Well, it is just fine and I cooked up half and had it for breakfast. No indication of being on a shelf in the basement for 2 extra years, I'm pleased.
> ...



I smelled Spam once.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

A Spam burger is really good, fried, on a hamburger bun with mayo and tomatoes.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It was actually better than I thought it would be but I only want to have some on hand for my doomsday inner self. 

Our society runs on a "just in time" supply chain and any significant interruption may become a total disaster. Here in Maine we would initially do reasonably well, UNTIL the flood of starving people from the more densely populated areas come flooding in. We see samples of this every year when mother nature stirs up a hurricane or flood and the people affected quickly buy up whatever is available and then pray for help. 

My supply won't last very long but it will ease the initial pain. Once the people in that flood realize that we are cooking and eating those that get through their numbers should slow down.

Bud


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> plus the "best by" date is 9/17.


Ayuh,.... That can had another 10 years left in it,.....

Actually, like most canned goods,....
If the can ain't swollen,..... I'll eat it anyways,.....

'n, Ya, Mom would slice, bread, 'n pan fry Spam for dinner,......

I've been hooked on the stuff, All my life,...... Love it,.....


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't recall ever having "steaks" or other normal splurging type meats when growing up. Mom would fix spam and pineapple, slicing the spam, placing pineapple on it, mixing brown sugar in the pineapple juice and pouring on it and baking it. THAT was our "steak". I still love it, but, alas, you marry an organic gardener, certain things in your diet go wonky. Hot dogs, spam, fried liver and onions, bologna just to name a few.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ya, steak was definitely rare. I do remember dad coming home with some huge steaks once and they were great. later mom told me where dad got them, horse meat. Well, nobody at our table was complaining.

I've met people we could call picky eaters, but that is one thing I learned from my mom, if the food is put in front of you, you eat it. 

I know for sure if times ever get tough there are plenty of places to get food. Road kill and a gill net come to mind.

Bud


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I love Spam but it has become so salty I can't handle much of it. I dearly love fried bologna but they are putting something in it now that makes it stick like crazy to the skillet.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you remember creamed chipped beef?

I was looking at Spam for camping the other day and was surprised how little protein it had. So tuna went in the grocery basket.

Bud, my sister is Mormon and has 2 yrs of food & rotates it. They have it down to a science. There ais lots of freeze-dried food, too.

See LDS Home Storage Centers. I just read it can last up to 30yrs!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... That can had another 10 years left in it,.....
> 
> Actually, like most canned goods,....
> If the can ain't swollen,..... I'll eat it anyways,.....
> ...


If you're ever trapped with only puffy cans, you can hydrolyze the Botulism toxin with heat. I'm not saying it will taste good but it won't kill you. The flavor Cadaverine & Putrescine come to mind. :devil3: 
True. 

( Boy, you can dress her up but you can't take her out.)


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I too grew up having Spam, with Pineapple and Cherries pinned to it for holidays.

Even had Slow Elk a few times, when the old alcoholic could not find the real thing to poach. 

Later in my adulthood, I realized that Slow Elk, was actually a rustled steer from some ranch. 

As one of you said, todays Spam ain't the same as it was 60 years ago, more "by-products", and sodium nitrate in it. 

Remember the Spam Lamb, on M A S H, it reminded me of the Spam and pineapple with cherries I used to have.:vs_laugh:


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Do you remember creamed chipped beef?


Creamed chipped beef? That's not what we called it in the army. You must be attempting to say SOS:vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Creamed chipped beef? That's not what we called it in the army. You must be attempting to say SOS:vs_laugh:


Well, you probably didn't have my mother's cream sauce. :wink2:

It's interesting to me how many of those foods disappeared from our table over time. No more tuna sandwich with tomato soup or grilled cheese with vegetable beef soup. Maybe they were a carryover from wartime.

Were you in the Korean War?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Well, you probably didn't have my mother's cream sauce. :wink2:
> 
> It's interesting to me how many of those foods disappeared from our table over time. No more tuna sandwich with tomato soup or grilled cheese with vegetable beef soup. Maybe they were a carryover from wartime.
> 
> Were you in the Korean War?


 No, military service 1959-1962

SOS was actually one of our favorite meals. My wife knew how to make it when our kids were little but she didn't call it SOS either. BUT, also when our kids were little they sure laughed when dad called it Sh*t On a Shingle but they loved it too.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I think of Spam as being served more commonly in the south but it's made in Minnesota. My mom was from MN but dad is from the south and she learned to make and eat lots of things after meeting him she never had prior and one of them was spam.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

BigJim said:


> I love Spam but it has become so salty I can't handle much of it. I dearly love fried bologna but they are putting something in it now that makes it stick like crazy to the skillet.


They make a low sodium version.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

rjniles said:


> They make a low sodium version.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


I wonder if it tastes the same. 

In the Navy, we had SOS and SSOS , stuff on a shingle and shark stuff on a shingle, both are really good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> Remember the Spam Lamb, on M A S H, it reminded me of the Spam and pineapple with cherries I used to have.:vs_laugh:


Yes and Spam Parmesan from the "Too Many Cooks" episode.

Lots of recipes for Spam on the internet.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Man I love this thread, grilled cheese, tuna sandwiches, SOS, takes me back to some early memories. Mom sure knew how to stretch a dollar.

Quick story:
I was fairly new at my first job out of college and another new recruit had also recently started, but he was right out of the military and already had a wife and two kids. Money was tight for me so much tighter for him. Anyway we both lived south of the office and on my way home one day there he was, hood up and steam rolling out, this was long before cell phones. So I pulled over and drove him around to get a new hose, and to say thanks he invited me over for dinner, he hadn't warned the wife.

They were kind of apologizing as dinner was grilled cheese and tomato soup. I broke the ice and said, one of my favorites, mom served this all of the time and she did. We have remained very good friends.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Man I love this thread, grilled cheese, tuna sandwiches, SOS, takes me back to some early memories. Mom sure knew how to stretch a dollar.
> 
> Quick story:
> I was fairly new at my first job out of college and another new recruit had also recently started, but he was right out of the military and already had a wife and two kids. Money was tight for me so much tighter for him. Anyway we both lived south of the office and on my way home one day there he was, hood up and steam rolling out, this was long before cell phones. So I pulled over and drove him around to get a new hose, and to say thanks he invited me over for dinner, he hadn't warned the wife.
> ...


*he hadn't warned the wife. 
*

That's something I learned not to do very early in marriage.

But that's been favorite in our house and when the cabinet is void of tomato soup potato soup is also a favorite, except the kids didn't like it quite as well.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I just recently discovered I like Cambels Tomato Soup, if I doctor it up.

I add a some dried onion flakes, some left over rice, a dollop of sour
cream, and if I have some leftover sausage in the fridge - I chop it up
into little pieces, and a couple dashes of hot sauce. Tastes pretty good...

Now back to Spam, never tried it, but once I tried a canned ham.
Put pineapples and cherries on top securing with toothpicks...then sprinkled
brown sugar on top...baked it and served it to my nephew - whose a lover
of ham...when I cut into it - I saw that it was still wrapped in plastic :biggrin2:
who knew! Everybody had a big laugh over this.

Fast forward...Months later - I read about a woman that cooked a canned ham in the
oven without removing the can! It exploited and blew off the oven door! 

I immediately called my nephew to tell him...he laughed his head off and said, “but
Aunt Joann, Don’t you think it would have been hard to get the
toothpicks through the can!?!” :vs_laugh:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I ate so much Tomato soup as a kid, that as an adult, I HATE it, and refuse to eat it, no matter who serves it. 

Am I picky?


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, you’re not picky! 
my favorite soup when I was a kid was cream of mushroom.
.
I still make it, often add lots of sautéed chopped mushrooms
to the soup.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, my favorite soup is Cream of Mushroom, still.

But I had to stop buying the Canned Sodium filled stuff, The old BP, kicks up too high to please me, and I intend to be around another 40 years at least. 

I used to substitute Chicken Broth for the water in preparing it, as well as adding extra Mushrooms.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The groceries still sell chipped beef. It's near the Spam, tuna & canned chicken. I just remembered that the glass containers it came in became our drinking glasses.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> The groceries still sell chipped beef. It's near the Spam, tuna & canned chicken. I just remembered that the glass containers it came in became our drinking glasses.


Stouffers, has a variety in the frozen foods as well. 

And it is quite good, but not on a toast. 

On rice, noodles, etc.


ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> I ate so much Tomato soup as a kid, that as an adult, I HATE it, and refuse to eat it, no matter who serves it.
> 
> Am I picky?
> 
> ...


No just burnt out. 
We never had soup and now I like it, occasionally.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> I ate so much Tomato soup as a kid, that as an adult, I HATE it, and refuse to eat it, no matter who serves it.
> 
> Am I picky?
> 
> ...


Who is trying to get you to eat tomato soup?
Everyone has their dislikes, especially, if you had a lot of something. I have no desire for Koolaid.:smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Who is trying to get you to eat tomato soup?
> Everyone has their dislikes, especially, if you had a lot of something. I have no desire for Koolaid.:smile:


Actually no one is trying to feed me Tomato soup. 

I drank a lot of ROOT BEER Kool-Aid as a kid, but don't see it in stores now, I might try it again, but with Xylitol instead of all that sugar that it was made with. 

But now I choose Green Tea, with just a bit of the generic peach-tea, and a teaspoon of xylitol, as sweetener per liter of it.

Keeps me hydrated enough to prevent renal failure.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That potato soup sure sounds good about now, Maw may make some of that. She also makes some fantastic home made vegetable beef soup. Our daughter puts cheese, sour cream, chives and bacon bits in her potato soup that Maw makes. Sounds good to me. :smile:


----------

